# Sticky  Resource: The Monster List of Halloween Project Links



## Zombie-F

In case you weren't aware of the ULTIMATE compilation of how-to links, check out The Monster List.


----------



## Beth

That is my most favorite inspirational site!!! We are in the process of making the "Dangling Spider" to hang over the lean to of the barn. I also decided to make some static smaller ones of a similar design!!! We are trying to make a corridor of the barn into a "Spider's Lair" Nothing but spiders, webs, victims, etc..... Should be pretty cool if it all works right!!! Been working on it for a month now and will be doing the same for the next one......  It's a labor of love!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So Beth,
I'm wonding it you were able to create your "dangling spider"?

Jeff


----------



## Dr Morbius

Beth hasn't been on the forum in a long time, Jeff. But who knows? Maybe she'll come back.


----------



## bourno

*MonsterList updated*

Mark Butler's MonsterList has been recently updated.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## DeathTouch

Man this is the thread I was looking for before posting Rosie on her own thread. Now I find it. I send Rosie to the Monster List. She might be just enough being weird to get in. You never know. I do know have here in the hauntproject.com. Now I am cooking with gas.


----------



## Zombie-F

It'll get in, no worries there. Mark only updates it 1 - 2 times a year, so it will be a while before she makes her debut there.


----------



## Vlad

The infrequent updates is one reason why Hauntproject will eclipse the monsterlist in time. Hauntproject is also more user friendly in being able to see the project before going to the site. But any large list of How Tos is always an invaluable resource. There's nothing more frustrating than seeing new haunters constantly having to re-invent the wheel every time they want to do something.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*Monster List*

I must check the Monster List at least three times a week to see if it has been updated. Now that I know that it's only updated like two times a year, that would explain why no big changes. I've read every project on it, so I guess it's time to write some how-to's to some of my original ideas. 

The Hauntproject is great with the pictures of what it is linked to!

Since I'm a newbie, my website is sparse, but will be an ongoing process. Hopefully I can get it up later this week. My stuff isn't as great at some of the stuff I've already seen here (which makes me feel like a REAL newbie!), but maybe it will help spark ideas in others. Synergy, right?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I like the Hauntproject site a tad better because it is catorized by prop type, rather than just alphabetically like the Monster list. Plus it is updated constantly, as people submit new projects..heck, I got two on there already!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks Doc, I had never been to hauntproject before. Your right it is set up better. I like that you see a photo of the project first and then the how-to.
I also want to thank you very much for adding to my list of things I want to make ( like that needed to be longer). 
The site is a must see if you have'nt been there..
http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius

your welcome, BD!


----------



## DeathTouch

Holly cow, I found out today Rosie made it to the Monster List. My crypt that I submitted didn't make it to the list. My 1st submited prop made it to the list. I can't believe it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Go Rosie! That's wild.


----------



## The GooGoo Man

I agree the Hauntproject site gives you a look at the project , not just the name of the project. Dont get me wrong i really like Marks page I got some great ideas from it.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Death Touch: Congrats on making the list @ Monsterlist..
Is Rosie your wall breaker? I went to Haunt project page and saw this way cool wall breaker.. Is that her?
If that was yours I like the SMART way you put the head on, you are the genius of the year..*That is One cool looking Prop.!!!*


----------



## PerfessorEvil

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Death Touch: Congrats on making the list @ Monsterlist..
> Is Rosie your wall breaker? I went to Haunt project page and saw this way cool wall breaker.. Is that her?
> If that was yours I like the SMART way you put the head on, you are the genius of the year..*That is One cool looking Prop.!!!*


Unfortunately, DeathTouch's site seems to be down... I have his links in my "dead" section.
You can see some of his "Rosie" pics in the archive.org backup of his old page.
http://web.archive.org/web/20070509053048/http://www.deathtouchhorrors.com/rosie.html

Oh, and if the wallbreaker you are talking about is the one with the Great Stuff tentacles around it, that's mine. Thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch

I guess I will have to fix this. Sorry.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Beat him with a wet noodle, Doc!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Just in case anyone isn't on the Monsterlist update mailing list... they've just updated, with 52 nifty new links. And I don't say that just because one of them is mine. 
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Dr Morbius

Crud, I really need to move my tutorials to my new domain so ML and HP have my new links..I keep putting it off.


----------



## PoisonIvy

I found http://www.spookyblue.com/
This guy is amazing, I think  Check it out, if nothing else just for inspiration it did that for me


----------



## Hungryforblood

I Love That Site.


----------



## DeathTouch

He just updated his page again. And now I have another how-to on his page. The Unborn. That is too cool. I love his site.


----------



## madmomma

Does anybody know when was the last time the links on MonsterList were updated? A lot of them seem to be "dead".


----------



## paulcav151

"Last Update 10/06/2009 , 841 Project Links Validated "


----------



## bourno

without checking, could been some websites under yahoo when they had free hosting and discontinued that this winter.


----------



## madmomma

thanks guys for the update. guess I should have checked it again myself...am i bad!


----------



## The Archivist

I wish Vile Things would bring his site back online. I miss that site...


----------



## steveshauntedyard

The Archivist said:


> I wish Vile Things would bring his site back online. I miss that site...


Go here http://www.archive. org/web/web. php. and you can still pull up vilethings site. It was archived.


----------



## paulcav151

Cool Site. You have a couple extra spaces in the link, but IE is smart enough to suggest the correct address. Also, you should point out that when you get to the link you have to enter www.vilethings.com in the space provided.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I was happy the other day to find my Corpse Hands tutorial listed there!


----------



## DeathTouch

I started gettting alot of links back from this site. I found out they accepted my ghoulire prop how-to. That is so cool!


----------



## Lis

Truly amazing site! I can't wait to explore it in detail!


----------



## HavenHaunt

I don't like that site. It has given me way to many ideas for next year and I won't be able to do them all.


----------



## DoubleD

*This Is Amazing*

This link is amazing in every way! Now I can plan my themes for the next ten years!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

Sound Effects - Plenty of sound effects MP3's for your haunt. By Keeba ..........this link for the sound effects is gone , did some one make a copy?


----------

